
Twenty Years of Media Consolidation Has Not Been Good for Our Democracy - enobrev
http://billmoyers.com/story/twenty-years-of-media-consolidation-has-not-been-good-for-our-democracy/
======
pink_dinner
It doesn't really matter anymore.

The Internet has made it so pretty much anyone can get their voice heard. A
popular twitter hastag or a viral video can change public opinion.

